
Why I chose erlang; "The OO straight-jacket is a major hindrance to web-based computing" - tomh
http://www.erlang.org/ml-archive/erlang-questions/200302/msg00013.html
======
iamwil
Erlang's OTP has got some pretty neat ideas. It's a skeletal structure in
place for code that acts as servers, where transactions and hot-swappable code
is built in. In addition, you can have a pool of generic servers that you can
choose to 'become' a specialized server doing a specific task, and change it
back when you don't have a use for it.

